# she's not responding to the antibiotics ...a horrible update



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi all,
I posted once earlier about my 2 new rescue ratties, who I took from a friend who could not care for them. (I was asking about diet before.) Well, here we go ... (not off to a good start). :? 

One of the rats (I've named her Peony) was breathing very strangely last night so I took her to the vet this AM, and the vet did an exam and x-rays, and turns out she has pneumonia pretty bad and her lungs are full of fluid and she's quite underweight. The other one, her sister (whom I've named Tulip) seems fine (the vet agreed). The vet gave me 2 antibiotics and some advice, and I've been lurking and reading on here like mad, and I just want to be sure I'm doing this right, and if there's anything I've missed PLEASE let me know - I want to give her the best chance possible to live. 

I'm working on switching them over from Kaytee to Natural Balance Reduced Calorie (which is getting rave reviews from the ratties!) as well as a Sue Bee's mix (which is less popular but they still prefer it to Kaytee).  She has started her antibiotics already and took them like a pro. She's such a trooper, still eating some and grooming herself and moving about. 

The vet suggested giving her Ensure to be sure she's getting the nutrients she needs to heal, so I bought some today. I was thinking of grinding some echinacea and mixing that in with the Ensure and then syringe-feeding her. Also the vet said to be sure she gets extra protein and high palatability foods to keep her strength up. Could I give her scrambled eggs? 

Do rats have "comfort food?" Like, I have 2 parrots, and when parrots are sick, it's recommended to give them "mash" which is a soft, warm, gooey food that is comforting to them because (supposedly) it's similar to what they were handfed on when they were babies. Is there such a thing for rats?

Oh, and I've bought some Yesterday's News bedding for them instead of the CareFresh they had, to reduce dust. I'll try to change cages tonight.

Anything else I should do? They're out of drafts, it's not too stressful in my house (well I don't think) . . .



Oh, and I read in another thread that dark chocolate would help ...? Huh?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: my new rat has myco and pneumonia ... help?*

dark chocolate when eaten during a respiratory attack can temporarily open up the airways and is used as a bronchodilator. I have never gotten chocolate into a rat during an attack myself, but I hear it can work :lol:

Do NOT steam your girl, she has fluid in her lungs and that could make her a lot worse than if she just had congestion.

Are the 2 meds baytril and doxycycline?

Myco is in all rats but pneumonia can be the secondary infection the myco let through and you can fight.

Keep her hydrated as best you can. My crew prefer strawberry Ensure to any other flavour with Vanilla a poor second. :roll:

With a rat having hard times breathing they will not be able to eat solids. I usually feed baby cereal with Ensure and they will be getting food and liquids at the same time. I wouldn't bother with the echinicea at this point as its much better as a preventative. They will be able to lick, lick, then breathe, then lick, lick at their own pace and comfort/breathing level.

keep her warm, comfortable, medicated and hydrated.
How is she acting now? Is she really lethargic, etc? Do you know how to test for dehydration with the skin twist?


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: my new rat has myco and pneumonia ... help?*



lilspaz68 said:


> dark chocolate when eaten during a respiratory attack can temporarily open up the airways and is used as a bronchodilator. I have never gotten chocolate into a rat during an attack myself, but I hear it can work :lol:


 Is it something I should try now? Maybe it would help ...? I have some 60% cacao Ghiradelli baking chocolate in the cupboard.



> Do NOT steam your girl, she has fluid in her lungs and that could make her a lot worse than if she just had congestion.


 OK, I won't.



> Are the 2 meds baytril and doxycycline?


The 2 meds are Baytril and Vibramycin.




> Keep her hydrated as best you can. My crew prefer strawberry Ensure to any other flavour with Vanilla a poor second. :roll: With a rat having hard times breathing they will not be able to eat solids. I usually feed baby cereal with Ensure and they will be getting food and liquids at the same time. I wouldn't bother with the echinicea at this point as its much better as a preventative. They will be able to lick, lick, then breathe, then lick, lick at their own pace and comfort/breathing level.


 I just syringe fed her a "dinner" of vanilla "high protein" Ensure. She said, and this is a direct quote, "YUMMY!!" Then she needed to breathe and I gave the remainder to Tulip :lol: I'm going to give her a break and then make her some warm Ensure/oatmeal (it's OK if her sister eats it too, I'm assuming).





> keep her warm, comfortable, medicated and hydrated.


 OK, will do. Any suggestions for keeping her warm at night? I mean, it's not too cold in the house, but should I do a heating pad or something? Thank you so much for all your help - I'm so grateful I can't say thank you enough!


> How is she acting now? Is she really lethargic, etc? Do you know how to test for dehydration with the skin twist?


They're both sleeping, but I think it's because they're tired from their vet visit (I took them together because I was afraid to separate them). She's a little more lethargic than her sister... Is the skin twist the same as in dogs and cats? Where you grab the skin over the shoulders and then let it drop?

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!

Oh, and btw I saw your thread of babies. I just about died of cuteness. It was a beautiful way to spend art history class. :lol:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: my new rat has myco and pneumonia ... help?*

OK she doesn't sound too bad then...she's sick and tired but she has her sister for comfort and warmth so should be okay. Heating pads I use as very last resorts because a rat may be too ill to get off of it sometimes. Extra fleece if they want to cuddle in should be fine.

Sis can have the yummies too 

Perfect on the meds. Vibramycin is a name for Doxycycline 

Don't worry about the chocolate unless she's in respiratory distress. Save it for then.

The skin pull and twist is exactly that. I have learned that you need to do it down the back as well as the shoulders as some rats have looser skin there that will fool you. I have a dehydrated boy right now who is very sick, and I am giving him sub-q fluids.

Sounds like you are doing everything just right  Your girls are lucky to have you 

Thanks on the Sugarbabies!!..they are popping around the cage behind me right now. I opened up the ALT they were living in since they were climbing and agile and able to "do" ramps now.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: my new rat has myco and pneumonia ... help?*

Oh yeah, my opinion on the food issue? Switch them over right away. I would prefer good food than a gradual switchover. I mean we take in rats all the time, we start to feed them what we normally do. I find most do not have an issue with the tum unless its the "what crap food went in, must come out" but that usually passes quickly.


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: my new rat has myco and pneumonia ... help?*

Whew, thanks! I'll put some extra fleece in.  Thank you!

At some point when Peony's better, I'll have to take pics for a siggy and an avatar 

Thanks!


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: my new rat has myco and pneumonia ... help?*

OK, tomorrow I'll step up the switch.  Tonight I think she'll eat oatmeal and probably go to sleep.


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ... *

OK I need a little more help ... Peony doesnt seem to be getting better. She's been on the antibiotics since Friday. Today's Monday. She doesn't look much better. Last night I thought she looked a little perkier, but tonight she doesn't look good, and I can still see her little sides moving deeply in and out as she breathes. It sounds like some of you have experienced this - can you tell me -

How long does it usually take to see results?

This is the dosage: 0.35cc Baytril and 0.27cc Vibramycin 2x/day. Does that sound right? Just want to be sure there wasn't a typo on the instructions or something.

Is there anything else I can do?

This totally bites. Getting these cute little creatures only to watch one die. 

If she doesn't get much better by tomorrow I'm calling the vet. I just am running out of money ... I wasn't expecting to get these guys and immediately have to drop $300 on them! :x


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ... *

I'm really sorry to hear she's not doing well - I hope she'll pull through. 

Generally speaking if the antibiotic is going to work you should see results in around 3-5 days. If after 7-10 days there is no obvious improvement you need to reassess the situation. However if the rat is getting worse don't wait.

Are those dosages you have provided per pound or kg? I refer to a drug chart from the Rat & Mouse Gazette and they recommend baytril at .20 cc per lb and doxycycline at .10cc per pound, both twice a day.

The combination of drugs she is on has been proven but unfortunately it does sound like she was in quite a bad way when she started the course and from what I know pneumonia can be very hard to treat.

If there is still no improvement tomorrow when you take her back to the vet you might want to discuss other options such as keeping her on the current drugs and adding nebulisation, or perhaps looking at a different antibiotic altogether such as zithromax, or zithromax combined with doxy. You can also ask about aminophylline which is a bronchodilator and will help her breathe easier. Likewise a corticosteroid such as prednisone can help relax her by reducing inflammation also allowing her to breathe easier.

Sorry I can't be more help. I've lost a rat to respiratory disease and it's just heartbreaking. I wish you the best of luck.

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ... *

No, that is TONS of help! It gives me an exact date to panic (joking...sort of) and things to discuss with the vet.

She's not getting worse ... just not getting better. But I probably shouldn't panic yet, it's only been about 3.5 days.

I have no idea whether that dosage was per lb or kg. It's just the instructions on the bottle that I was given ... you know, the line to fill the syringe up to.

Thank you for the help!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ... *

What is the concentration of your doxy and baytril? Do you have estimate's on Peony's weights? I can double check your dosages then


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ... *

This is what I did when Clooney had pneumonia:

-I DID steam him 2ce a day for 15 minutes each. It loosens the gunk in their lungs so they can get it out. Especially if they move some afterwards. (theres a lot of debate whether its a good idea or not, I looked online, this is what my vet suggested...so I did it) 

-I used a heating pad in the corner of his tank (he was in a 'hospital tank'). Heat is good, again, it loosens the gunk up so it can come out of the lungs. Only in the corner so he could come off it if he got hot. (It was on low).

-I got a small humidifier to put by his cage, again, loosens the gunk. 

-He was on baytril and doxy for a few days because I took him to the e-vet. When I took him to my regular vet she took him off doxy because it upsets the stomach. If he was worse she would have kept him on it, but he was losing some wieght...when we took him off doxy he started eating better. 

-I gave him baby food daily to make sure he was eating (another reason he was seperated...so I could tell). 

After doing these things, he was better in a couple weeks (no 'perculating' breathing at all). We had him on the ABs for a month to make sure it was gone. Also, small amounts of yogurt can help their digestive tract when they're on ABs.


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ... *



lilspaz68 said:


> What is the concentration of your doxy and baytril? Do you have estimate's on Peony's weights? I can double check your dosages then


Yes, that would be great, thank you! She's approx. 270 grams. That's about what she weighed at the vet's on Friday, and that's what she weighs now.

The concentration is: baytril - 5.67 mg/ml, and then it says (3 tabs 22.7 mg baytril + 8cc Feline flavor base + 4 cc distilled water)

for the doxy/vib - doesn't say on the label from the vet, but i peeled that one back andthere's another on the bottle underneath it - it says "Directions - tap bottle lightly to loosen powder. add 47.6 mL of ater to the bottle to make a total volume of 6- mL. Shake well." then it says - "when reconstituted as directed, each teaspoonful (5mL) containes doxycycline monohydrate epivalent to 25 mg of doxycylcine" 
I hope that helps - that's all I can find on that one.


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ... *



zoe9 said:


> Likewise a corticosteroid such as prednisone can help relax her by reducing inflammation also allowing her to breathe easier.


Do you have anyestimate on the dosage of that? I have a cat who is allergic to seemingly everything, and I have prednisone here at home. I'd ask my vet but she had a family emergency and has gone out of town ... darn! Suppose I could start that? Would it hurt?


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ... *



chevalrose said:


> This is what I did when Clooney had pneumonia:
> 
> -I DID steam him 2ce a day for 15 minutes each. It loosens the gunk in their lungs so they can get it out. Especially if they move some afterwards. (theres a lot of debate whether its a good idea or not, I looked online, this is what my vet suggested...so I did it)
> 
> -I got a small humidifier to put by his cage, again, loosens the gunk.


OK, so I know this is controversial, but, I live in Reno, NV, where we have very dry air, like maybe 2% humidity usually. Does this make a difference?

Can rats cough? I know they can't throw up... :? 

I'm going to get some baby food and some more ensure today. She does lick the ensure and seems to like it.

Oh, and what's the best way to get a reluctant rat to take her meds? She really doesnt' like taking the meds (probably because they upset her tummy) so I switch up the flavor by mixing it with various things, but I'm running out of options. She's outsmarting me  

On that note, can rats have pepto bismol? To soothe her tummy when I give her the meds? I know when I take antibiotics I take them with pepto ... 

And since she hasn't gained any weight since I got her, what's a really good fattening food I can feed her? Egg yolk? Or other suggestions?

Thanks again guys.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ... *

get me the mg of the pred.


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ... *



mayatweak said:


> OK, so I know this is controversial, but, I live in Reno, NV, where we have very dry air, like maybe 2% humidity usually. Does this make a difference?


I would think that because it is so dry, steaming or a humidifier might help especially, even if it's a little bit. 



mayatweak said:


> Can rats cough? I know they can't throw up... :?


No they don't 'cough' but they can get stuff up, like when they're choking and it looks like their vomiting, but they're not, because they can't.



mayatweak said:


> I'm going to get some baby food and some more ensure today. She does lick the ensure and seems to like it.
> 
> Oh, and what's the best way to get a reluctant rat to take her meds? She really doesnt' like taking the meds (probably because they upset her tummy) so I switch up the flavor by mixing it with various things, but I'm running out of options. She's outsmarting me


The easiest way for me, so I KNOW he's getting all the meds, was to put my knee up while sitting on the couch, put him on my knee, and shoot the meds into the side of his mouth (as long as it's a little at a time...you don't want him to choke). It takes some finesse, but he always got his meds. 



mayatweak said:


> On that note, can rats have pepto bismol? To soothe her tummy when I give her the meds? I know when I take antibiotics I take them with pepto ...


I'm not sure about this...I would say no, but it's possible...
You could give her yogurt, it will help regulate her digestive system and replace the bacteria the ABs are removing. 



mayatweak said:


> And since she hasn't gained any weight since I got her, what's a really good fattening food I can feed her? Egg yolk? Or other suggestions?


Avacado is a good fat, peanuts can be good as well...anything that's a good fat for a human is a good fat for a rat. Bread soaked with Olive oil is good too, help gain weight and give a healthy coat.


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ... *

OK - hang on - it's prednisolone - i think that's a similar thing? and it's pill form, 5mg tablets.


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ... *

Ooooh, ok, good suggestions, and such helpful information! Yes, I meant to say that- it's yogurt on the menu tonight  I have some in the fridge.

So THAT's how you force feed a rat ... I was beginning to wonder ... OK I'll give that a try if I cant' convince her otherwise. If I can force feed an angry parrot her antibiotics I'm sure I can master a rat :lol:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ... *

baytril at 5.67 mg/ml .24 cc - .48 cc
doxy at 5 mg/ml .14 - .27 cc
prenisolone at 5 mg/ml (1 ml of solution to 1 pill) .03 - .12 cc


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ... *

OK, thanks. So, those dosages of ABs are right, that's good. I wish my vet was in town so I could ask her if rats can have pepto bismol! Hmmm. And also about the prednisolone. I don't want to do anything wrong. I'm going to call her in the morning again... see if she's back.

*sigh* anyway thank you so much all of you for all your help!


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ... *

Ok, just thought I'd post an update - Peony is doing better. I steamed her yesterday, as well as got her to use my puffer, per this website and my vet's instructions  Actually, that really seeme to help her ALOT.

She will no longer take her medication at all, so I'm having to force feed them twice a day, but actually shes just such a trooper about it and I'm getting better at it. I give her 0.1 ml of Pepto Bismol (again with vet's permission) before the meds so hopefully they'll upset her tummy less. she's eating well and much more lively and curious, as well as not gasping for air so much.

I'll keep you posted- and thank you so much for helping us thru this! It's been priceless!


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ... *

That's great news. I hope she continues to improve. 

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ... *

Got a much better idea, and one she may prefer than pepto. 

Antibiotics kill off the good bacteria along with the bad (gut flora) and often rats end up with smushy poop and the runs from it. You can give her live culture yogurt 2 hours after the meds every day  She'll like the treat, it will help balance her gut flora again, and she won't need pepto.


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ... *

She's already getting yogurt mixed in with her mush all the time, to replace the flora ... You really think pure yogurt will be as effective as pepto??


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ... *

I have never heard of rats getting pepto-bismol ever. Rats usually get sore tums/loose poop from abs and the probiotics in the live culture yogurt take care of that.


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ... UPDATE!*

Thought I'd post a quick update - Peony is doing better. She's breathing easier and eating more, and even gaining a little weight. I was force feeding her her meds for a few days, then I discovered that even tho she hated the syringe, she would lick the antibiotics off of my hand if I dripped it there, so drop by drop she's been taking them like a champ! Such a good girl. She is wigglier and wants to explore more, and even has a bit of a belly on her now (can still feel her ribs easily tho). Her sister Tulip gets to eat the nummies also, and she's getting to be quite a butterball. I'm going to stop feeding such high calorie food as soon as Peony's all better, so I think Tulip will probably lose the weight again then.

Anyway that's about it ... NOW, on to the fixing up I PREDICTED, like getting them a bigger cage!

Thank you SOOO much to everyone who has helped us, but especially lilspaz. I have no doubt Peony would be dead by now if it weren't for you, and I'm so grateful.

Peony says thank you too!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ... UPDATE!*

Woohoo!!! Wonderful news!!









You go Peony!!! :lol:


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ... UPDATE!*

I'm so glad to hear it!


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ... UPDATE!*

Peony died today. When I posted last she really DID look better - and she had gained 20 grams. But then she went downhill, fast. I don't know why. She was struggling to breathe, stopped eating, and finally I could not convince her to take her meds at all. Force feeding a rat who can't breathe is a horrible, horrible thing - it would run all down her little clean face ... I took her to the vet today expecting the worst, and sure enough, she had lost the 20 grams she gained, and her lungs were as filled if not more than they were before. We talked about it and because she likely had this illness for so long before I got her, and the antibiotics clearly weren't taking care of it (the vet said at 2 weeks we should be seeing a very different ratty if they were going to work), and injections would be way too traumatic and would stress her little body too much, especially since she couldn't breathe! And even if I was able to get the meds into her somehow her prognosis for a happy life where she could breathe was pretty poor, due to physical damage to her little lungs. So we decided to euthanize her. To save her the pain she would go through as the antibiotics wore off (I coudln't get any more into her!). She died very quickly, the vet said because her blood oxygen levels were so low already. Tulip, her sister, watched from inside the cage. (Peony got to say goodbye then she was outside the cage). She saw Peony dead ... stared at her ... sniffed the air ... stared some more ... sniffed some more ... and then went into her bed and layed down in a ball and just stayed there, with her eyes open. She's acting really depressed. I feel really awful for her. I feel awful for Peony - I feel like I failed, even though there's no doubt in my mind that I did the right thing. Poor Peony. Poor Tulip will spend her first night in her life alone.

Anyway I'm totally depresed and at a loss as to what to do to help Tulip and I just thought you guys should know. I feel awful. Thanks for all the help anyway. I guess I'm going to need some help getting Tulip thru this. I'll go lurking now to see what I can find.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

aww poor girl!! I am soooo sorry....
Thats horrible..


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm really sorry. You did everything you could and Peony was lucky to have you. She probably had more love and care in the short time she was with you than she'd ever had and that has to count for something. 

Meanwhile I was right where you are earlier this year and I know how much it hurts. One of my boys had been sick for a long time and on meds for a long time and suddenly he went down-hill. I tried everything. We were at the vet every day that last week. Sadly though nothing was working. His weight had plummeted and I knew it was time to let him go, even though it broke my heart. He wasn't even two.

He left behind his brother and that just made me sadder to see him alone. So even though it felt wrong I pretty much went straight out and got two baby boys to be his new friends. I almost felt like I was betraying my boy who’d just died though. We'd buried him on a Sunday and went to get the new rats on Tuesday. It felt rushed and wrong and too soon but I did it and it really was the best thing. Introductions took a while but were so worth it. They all lived together and the babies really gave my older boy a new lease on life. Plus finding them all sleeping together in a big ball in their hammock just warmed my heart, you know.

So my advice to you is go find a friend or friends for Tulip. Babies if you want to continue keeping rats after Tulip has gone, or an older girl if you don't. 

As for me, I still miss my older boy but I love my new boys so much and I often think "well if he hadn't died I wouldn't have them" and that's a scary thought. They made my surviving rat happier and they helped me too.

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ...a horrible up*

So sorry for your lose. I have lost 4 rats since July and it truely sucks. You did everything you could. You were a devoted rattie mommie ( I hope). I would recommend getting a new friend for Tulip as it will help both of you to recover. 
Hugs to all of you.


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. I think the best thing is to get a new friend for Tulip, too. She has not come out of her bed all day ... just lying there in a little ball. She did eat a froot-loop, tho, when I offered it to her. Where do you recommend I get one (preferably a little girl)?


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh, hun, I'm so so sorry for your loss.  You did everything you possibly could for Peony.


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

mayatweak said:


> Thanks guys. I think the best thing is to get a new friend for Tulip, too. She has not come out of her bed all day ... just lying there in a little ball. She did eat a froot-loop, tho, when I offered it to her. Where do you recommend I get one (preferably a little girl)?


Awwww, I am so sorry hun  If you are looking for a new rat, try googleing for a rattery or a rat rescue in your area.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ...a horrible up*

Awww, I am so sorry to hear this sweetie!  
Rats can be incredibly tough and incredibly fragile at the same time.

Sweet Peony, she fought hard. She also taught you a lot before she left.
Definitely get a friend for Tulip. How old is she, what type of rat is she (friendly, timid, aggressive, etc). Are you planning on getting more rats in the future? 

Tell us your approximate location and we can see if we can find some homeless needy rats nearby for you.

((hugs))


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for your condolences, guys.

I have no idea what kind of personality Tulip has, unfortunately. I havn't had them all that long, and most of that time (interaction wise) was letting Tulip explore the couch while I medicated and comforted Peony. I only really saw her interacting with her very ill sister, which didnt tell me much. I never saw her bullying her or anything. I know she likes sweatshirt pockets, but that doesn't help muhc 

I ended up doing an internet search and found out that my humane society has a bunch of wonderful sociable ratties up for adoption. So I took 3 home Thursday evening ...


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

You took 3 home? lol
That so would be me! haha
I would go just searching for a buddy them come home with more than I intended to adopt. lol
That cant happen in my house right now my parents would kill me!
Good luck and congrats!

Post pics soon!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: she's not responding to the antibiotics ...a horrible up*

Congrats on the new additions, I hope they help Tulip and you recover, but never forget your girl.


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss- its hard. Glad that you got some new friends for tulip.


----------

